# Stick Fast Activator Cans



## Rangertrek (May 31, 2012)

Anyone having the same problem I am with the 12.5 oz cans of activator?
I have two cans, both are about 3/4 full, and the propellent is gone.  I thought it might be a clogged cap, tried a new one, still no spray.  I also had the same problem with the small can that comes with the 'finish system' kit.


----------



## cmccarter (May 31, 2012)

Exactly same problem I have had. I went back to the pump type for this reason.


chester


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 31, 2012)

I've had the unfortunate issue with all of the larger cans I've bought.  Another vendor on the site sent me a smaller can and it worked great through the life of the can.  Good accelerator, just having troubles fixing the sprayer issues.

I've moved on to the refillable sprayers and buy my accelerator in bulk bottles now.  Much cheaper.


----------



## tkbarron (May 31, 2012)

Same problem here so I only use pump sprayers. It's a little messy but a lot cheaper in the long run!

Tom


----------



## hebertjo (May 31, 2012)

Me too, same issue


----------



## JamesB (May 31, 2012)

I just bought a small can and like what it does. I hope it works through the whole can though.  Sounds like maybe it's limited to the big cans.


----------



## jmbaker79 (May 31, 2012)

I've had the exact opposite where it won't stop spraying, even after the cap was removed...went through  an entire new can turned everything yellow in its vicinity.


----------



## PSU1980 (Jun 1, 2012)

Stupid question of the day, but I will ask it anyway.  After the propellent is exhausted, is it safe to put a hole in the accelerator can to reclaim what accelerent is left?

Thanks, Tim


----------



## GoatRider (Jun 1, 2012)

Depends on whether it's really the propellant exhausted, or the nozzle is clogged.


----------



## PSU1980 (Jun 1, 2012)

I removed the nozzle and then depressed the stem and still didn't have any accelerent come out.  Is it possible for a clog to form between the can and the stem?


----------



## GoatRider (Jun 1, 2012)

It probably is possible. But I don't think there are any solids in accelerant anyways, so it most likely can't clog. Still, best to puncture it in a box, and on the top, to contain the mess if there still is some propellant in there.


----------

